

Please review my startup isWearing - rcavezza
http://iswearing.com

======
bballbackus
Good design, easy to share with friends.

Very specific demographic, so it will be hard to market to the general public.

Possibly allow people to upload other people's pictures (i.e. celebrities or
friends), and then have a best of and worst of wall. I feel the best of /
worst of would bring a lot of people in.

Finally, add a database of some sort so users can fill out their clothing, and
it will be matched up with a link to where they can buy the clothing from.
Lead generation will be key to making a profit off of this.

------
ntulip
This is what I was shotting for my site <http://www.prepmeup.com>.

Glad you beat me to it.

~~~
ntulip
Was and still am concerned about who can comment on these submissions. People
can be quite rude.

------
hopeless
ok, but the URL still reads 'i-swearing' like some sort of Apple fanboy or
humour site.

It's also incredibly slow to load.

Can't comment much on the idea though since my idea of fashion is whatever is
at the top of my drawer in the morning. I am wondering though, how does this
quality as a startup? Show me the money!

~~~
rcavezza
We get a commission when people buy clothes others are wearing when they hit
the shopping cart link.

